
Green Threads Explained (2013) - pcr910303
http://c9x.me/articles/gthreads/intro.html
======
cpeterso
Here's an interesting paper from a principal software developer at Microsoft
comparing green thread implementations ("fibers" or "user-mode scheduling" in
Windows terminology) on different operating systems:

"Fibers under the magnifying glass": [http://www.open-
std.org/JTC1/SC22/WG21/docs/papers/2018/p136...](http://www.open-
std.org/JTC1/SC22/WG21/docs/papers/2018/p1364r0.pdf)

------
dang
A thread from 2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14439615](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14439615)

